# On Citalopram, want to stop and go natural



## 18411 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello,I have been on citalopram for over a year, tried to stop, then had a major IBS bout with diarhea. I went back on citalopram after 2 weeks when I was losing my temper and feeling anxiety like I did before I started taking it.I would like to go off the meds again but this time change my diet which I've been working on for several weeks.My question: what are good and necessary vitamin supplements if I'm going to go off the citalopram.I now exercise 2-3 times per week; eat low fat, high fiber, no coffee or alcohol or spicy foods. I take fish oil pills and flax seed oil pills, a multi and a B complex vitamin. What more can I do?thanks,schlikten


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry - probably being thick but are you on Citralopram for depression (I know some bods are on low doses for IBS symptoms) - in which case - you need to tread carefully - like most drugs for depression - these are serious devils - so when you do come off - do it gradually and with help from your doctor. I think the key to "going natural" is good diet and plenty of exercise and regular sleep patterns - so sounds like you are doing that already.I'm on Mitrazapene for depression and am going to try and taper off slowly after Christmas but working closely with the doctors to do so.I wish you luck.Sue, Manchester UK


----------



## 18411 (Oct 27, 2006)

HI Sue, yes, I'm on it for anxiety and depression. I was on 20mg for 6 months and then went down to 10mg for about another 3 months before trying to go off. The doctor was pretty useless when it came to going off - just said to stop taking it and didn't give any other instructions. I'm reading Beyond Prozac right now and hoping to learn more about diet and vitamins and what my body needs.cheers,marty


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hiya,Urgh, I have just managed to come off Citalopram after being on it for about 5 years for depression. All I can say is expect a worstening of anxiety and IBS for about 3 months (but the worst is the first 3 weeks) but then everything seems to stabilise and now I'm feeling a lot better off it than I did when I was taking it.Honestly, for the fist month or so I felt like dying, huge panic attacks, shaking, constant diahorrea, evil headaches, just this constant feeling of terror, really bad balance. The worstening of your IBS is then probably just an effect of discontinuing the citalopram and if you can just ride through it you will return to normal soon enough.


----------



## 18411 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Merlin,Wow. As bad as all that sounds you convinced me to start tapering off again. blessings,marty


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

iT WAS BAD COMING OFF IT BUT i AM SO MUCH BETTER NOW THAT IT IS CLEAR OF MY SYSTEM. tHINGS FEEL SO MUCH CLEARER AND i CAN FEEL AGAIN!!oNE THING i'D SUGGEST THOUGH IS CUTTING THE LAST TABLET IN HALF AND TAKING HALF TABLET FOR A FEW WEEKS (oops caps lock!!) to help with the last stage. Taper REALLY slowly if you are as sensitive as I was, each dosage drop keep for at least a month to allow your body to get used to it.Good luck


----------

